# back to the grind



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

hi folks , i have been away from carving for a while , but back at it again , starting back to a stick i left half done many months ago , it mesures 68" at the moment leaving a bit of room for trimming .

I have started this with my usual designe of vines and green man . Toying with the idea of more characters if space permits .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cant believe the bench is so clean. mine according to the wife is disgusting filthy covered in dust and untidy and the floor is as bad


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

always try to keep a tidy desk lol , It dosen't usually stay clean though lol


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking shank Look forward to seeing how you finish it. Welcome back.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Ratty that's looking great will look forward to seeing it finished mate, I might even ask you to make me one in the same design.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

thank you Randy , and Kevin .


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That's going to be a good looking shank, keep posting (welcome back).


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks gloops


----------

